# The F***ing Paintbrush Incident (Episode 1000: Confessions of a Breakfast)



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

These are my first paintings, if I discount the ones I did as a child at school:

This one is called Notia Nicul Lahgurd (rearrange the letters to form 2 words :crazy


















This one is actually very large, but it looks like the smallest one









Phlowurez:












:crying::shocked::crazy::dry:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

I laughed at the first paint image. I love it!:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

that looks like a tongue sticking out of its eye. I have no drawing ability whatsoever.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> that looks like a tongue sticking out of its eye. I have no drawing ability whatsoever.


Strange, lol

I guess it can be a tongue if you think it should be, it's a psychedelic image, so it's not meant to be too practical


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

I love the first and last ones  the last one is hilarious 

The second one is a little trippy if you stare at it.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> the last one is hilarious


Yeah I know haha, I just had an idea to paint a flower with a surrealish face on it, It's the same style of faces that I've started drawing lately



Silhouetree said:


> The second one is a little trippy if you stare at it.


Whenever I move my eyes looking at it, I keep seeing small white flashes. It even happens if I can see it but I'm not looking directly at it. Not with the pic I posted, but with the painting itself.

I should also mention that the colours are abit darker on the real painting (the blobs are red and not pink and the blue isn't light blue)


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> Yeah I know haha, I just had an idea to paint a flower with a surrealish face on it, It's the same style of faces that I've started drawing lately


Haha, you sure do love the surreal stuff, don't you?
I love it too. Have you ever checked out the surreal art section in deviant art? Some of the stuff is abosolutey amazing. 


Surreal Breakfast said:


> Whenever I move my eyes looking at it, I keep seeing small white flashes. It even happens if I can see it but I'm not looking directly at it. Not with the pic I posted, but with the painting itself.
> 
> I should also mention that the colours are abit darker on the real painting (the blobs are red and not pink and the blue isn't light blue)


Yeah I think I saw white spots or something like that. It must be the big contrast in the colors.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Haha, you sure do love the surreal stuff, don't you?


No it repulses me like skin eating old people and unicorns having orgasms, just joking, I love surrealism



Silhouetree said:


> Have you ever checked out the surreal art section in deviant art? Some of the stuff is abosolutey amazing.


I think I've seen it a couple a times, I added a surreal image to my favourites, it's called Self cannibalism


----------



## slightlybatty (Dec 12, 2008)

lol. i love the eyes in the first one.


----------



## Indigo (Dec 29, 2008)

Woah. I wish I was talented.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

"Drug Hallucination" is my favorite, I think.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Drug hallucinations fire eyebrows are making its chin drip:tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

slightlybatty said:


> lol. i love the eyes in the first one.


Their purpose is to hypnotise people into thinking that my latest thread title is not strange at all :shocked:


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

These are great, the first is funnny - Alan's psychedelic breakfast popped into my head.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

ruyr said:


> Alan's psychedelic breakfast popped into my head.


That's what influenced my username, I love that song :laughing:


----------



## ruyr (Jan 18, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> That's what influenced my username, I love that song :laughing:


Haha, quality :laughing: Floyd, are the best!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Piper At The Gates of Dawn is my favourite album of theirs, Syd's solo stuff is pretty cool too.


----------



## Rimasto (Dec 6, 2010)

Your 4th looks like a character from paper mario xD


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Van Gogh would love your last one!
I like it, and I have a brown thumb.
Digger Blue


----------

